#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Σύγκριση Γέφυρας Ρίου - Αντιρρίου & Hangzhou Bay Bridge

## DirectionLess

Για δείτε την παραπάνω κάρτα, έχει ενδιαφέρον.

----------

Xάρης, zavi@tee.gr

----------


## Pappos

Εμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση τα διόδια. Μου φάνηκαν πολύ λίγα τα χρήματα. Πρέπει να αυξηθούν.

----------


## Efpalinos

Από τις πληροφορίες σε μια "καρτ-ποστάλ" σίγουρα δεν μπορούμε να κρίνουμε και να συγκρίνουμε αντικειμενικά.
Μερικές σκέψεις για τη διαφορά κόστους: 
1. Διαφορά κόστους εργατικών 
2. Διαφορά κόστους υλικών, προδιαγραφές
3. Ασφαλιστικό κόστος (εργαζομένων, μηχανημάτων, έργου)
4. Μορφολογία εδάφους (όπως βάθος υδάτων), τοποθεσία, τοπικές συνθήκες (π.χ. η περιοχή Αχαίας είναι  σεισμογενής!) 
5. Τρόπος κατασκευής (πχ. στη δική μας φαίνεται πως έχουμε μεγαλύτερα ανοίγματα στη  κινεζική εκτός από το κεντρικό σημείο η υπόλοιπη γέφυρα φαίνεται πως  στηρίζεται σε πασσάλους τοποθετημένους ανά λίγα μέτρα απόσταση)
Άλλες αιτίες ..?

----------


## nicolas

Από όσο γνωρίζω, η Ριο - Αντίρριο έχει τόσο μεγάλα βάθρα για να αντέχει την πρόσκρουση καραβιού. Παίζει κατ' εμέ επίσης τεράστιο ρόλο το εάν τα υλικά παράγονται κοντά στο έργο και δεν εισάγονται από πολύ μακριά. Μπορεί στην Κίνα λόγω της μεγάλης ανοικοδόμησης να υπάρχουν μεγάλες βιομηχανίες χάλυβα, να υπάρχουν μηχανήματα που απαιτούνται για την κατασκευή κ.τ.λ.

----------


## vasgi

Εχει υπολογιστεί η πιθανότητα πρόσκρουσης καραβιού , δεν θυμάμαι όμως ακριβώς τα στοιχεία .
Η εργασία στην Κίνα πρέπει να είναι από 1/10 έως 1/20 η και 1/50 από την δική μας .
Ασφαλιστικές εισφορές δεν νομίζω να υπάρχουν.

----------


## nicolas

Δίκιο έχετε. Πάντως χωρίς να ξέρω από γέφυρες εάν κάποιος έχει κάποια εμπειρία να μου πει, τα βάθρα της Ρ-Α δεν είναι τεράστια ?

----------


## nik mourouzis

Συγκρίνετε μία χώρα με δημοκρατία και μία χώρα με ολοκληρωτικό καθεστώς. Ένα άλλο παράδειγμα είναι ότι η συζήτηση για την κατασκευή του τελευταίου terminal του αεροδρομίου στο Λονδίνο πήρε περισσότερο χρόνο από την κατασκευή ολόκληρου αεροδρομίου στην Κίνα. Σε ολοκληρωτικά καθεστώτα δεν υπάρχουν έννοιες όπως δικαστήρια για απαλλλοτριώσεις κ.τ.λ. Και ξέρουμε ποια είναι η ποινή για κατάχρηση δημοσίου χρήματος στην Κίνα...

----------


## Ubiquites

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον εικόνα αν και δεν με εκπλήσσει να σου πω την αλήθεια.

----------

